# Quien tiene un diagrama Sanyo ds25320 ?



## beto89 (Jun 30, 2012)

alguien me puede decir donde puedo descargar o dar algún link para ver el diagrama de un televisor sanyo ds25320


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 30, 2012)

*maurice mi ayudante dice*





02) Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", "Auxilio", etc.  titulo arreglado ¡¡¡¡
====================================================================================
*yo su majestad digo *





te dejo unos diagramas de fuentes modelos varios entre ellos el de tu modelo ( SANYO-DS25320.pdf)
el manual de servicio completo + esquema  en la ultima pagina (SANYO+ds-25320.pdf )


----------



## cites (Jul 1, 2012)

el rey julien buen aporte  es  parecido al CHASIS  LA5B  DE SANYO 
es bueno saber que alguien tiene criterio para trabajar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 1, 2012)

pero no me guta trabajar ¡¡¡ ,si usas el opera tiene incluido un corrector ¡¡
saludos ¡¡¡
PD:
     muchas gracias cites


----------



## beto89 (Jul 1, 2012)

rey julien gracias por los diagramas pero el primer diagrama no me sirvió pero el segundo archivo si lo que buscaba son los transistores  Q611 612 y 613 Y EN EL PRIMER DIAGRAMA NO ESTÁN PERO GRACIAS ERA LA INFORMACIÓN QUE BUSCABA GRACIAS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 1, 2012)

*el primero es de fuentes sanyo no entre ellos esta tu modelo *(solo fuentes)y el segundo archivo si tiene el diagrama completo


----------

